# Police Officer Mark Allen Taulbee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Mark Allen Taulbee*

Hodgenville Police Department, Kentucky

End of Watch: Sunday, September 16, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 1 year, 1 month
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Incident Date:* 9/16/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Mark Taulbee was killed in a single-vehicle crash while pursuing a vehicle along Campbellsville Road, in Larue County, at approximately 3:25 am.

He had responded to a domestic disturbance and, upon arriving, was informed that a male subject had just taken a vehicle without permission and left the scene. Officer Taulbee pursued the vehicle at high speeds until his vehicle left the roadway and crashed.

The subject continued to flee but turned himself in later in the morning.

Officer Taulbee had served with the Hodgenville Police Department for 13 months and had previously served with the Morgan Police Department and the Butler County Sheriff's Office. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Johnny Cottrill
Hodgenville Police Department
109 Greensburg Street
Hodgenville, KY 42748

Phone: (270) 358-3013

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21391-police-officer-mark-allen-taulbee#ixzz26ev55s7o​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Taulbee


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Taulbee.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

